# Interim hotel



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Right!! After much faffing about and a fair degree of haggling the job offer finally got confirmed in writing so I will be arriving in Dubai end of March.
Can anyone suggest a cheap, but clean, hotel I could use for a week or two until I find an apartment? Ideally convenient for Media Zone.

Ta


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Right!! After much faffing about and a fair degree of haggling the job offer finally got confirmed in writing so I will be arriving in Dubai end of March.
> Can anyone suggest a cheap, but clean, hotel I could use for a week or two until I find an apartment? Ideally convenient for Media Zone.
> 
> Ta


depends on how cheap you want to go
go to www dot booking dot com
select dubai => put dates => select apartments (i think in your case it's preferable) and you wil see the prices + pictures and other related information
can't recommend anything better, don't rely on the taste of others


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> depends on how cheap you want to go
> go to www dot booking dot com
> select dubai => put dates => select apartments (i think in your case it's preferable) and you wil see the prices + pictures and other related information
> can't recommend anything better, don't rely on the taste of others


Cheers:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is your new employer not sorting this for you? 

Cheap hotel chains include Holiday Inn Express & IBIS.
-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Is your new employer not sorting this for you?
> 
> Cheap hotel chains include Holiday Inn Express & IBIS.
> -


I heard the rooms are very small there, so it's up to SBP what are his expectations, I like to use booking.com if I don't know what I need exactly, it gives a good picture overall


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I heard the rooms are very small there, so it's up to SBP what are his expectations, I like to use booking.com if I don't know what I need exactly, it gives a good picture overall


Sure they are, but you get what you pay for...

-


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

SBP said:


> Right!! After much faffing about and a fair degree of haggling the job offer finally got confirmed in writing so I will be arriving in Dubai end of March.
> Can anyone suggest a cheap, but clean, hotel I could use for a week or two until I find an apartment? Ideally convenient for Media Zone.
> 
> Ta


I too am arriving in the media zone at the end of march! My company are putting me up here Hotel Dubai Media City - Media One Hotel Media City, Dubai . It seems quite decent and well placed as well of course being "hip trendy and funky"


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Answer one by one 

Elphaba, have asked but its not included in package, they sending me a list.
Hamish, that looks quite trendy, so we should share a beer or two?
Ella, not that bothered really about room size as only be temporary, but thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There us a good bar attached to the Holiday Inn in Media City, does the best sheesha around this area. I am in my third year of living in the Marina now and I don`t think there are too many other places in the city that i would rate any higher. Be careful with the agents you deal with and believe absolutely nothing unless you see it in writing. When it comes to property rental these are shark infested waters!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help, but now it transpires the company will sort out living for 2 months when I arrive so that takes the pressure off


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Thanks for the help, but now it transpires the company will sort out living for 2 months when I arrive so that takes the pressure off


That's excellent news. :clap2:

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That's excellent news. :clap2:
> 
> -


Indeed!  :clap2:


----------

